# Ingersoll Triumph



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

*Ingersoll Triumph*


View Advert


Wanted, an as new Ingersoll Triumph wristwatch, red Chapter Ring if possible

anything considered, but must be a minter, long shot, i know

ta sam




*Advertiser*




sssammm



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

